# What firearm do you for squirrels?



## Quack Wacker

Early season I use a Mossberg 183D B, bolt action .410 that was handed down to me from my father. It was my first gun.











Later season or more open surroundings I like to use my Marlin Model 60 .22 LR w/ Scope.


----------



## Gigantopithecus

I use my Ruger 22 mag. Shotguns are too easy and I don't own a 22 lr, just magnums. CCI makes a solid bullet that does not expand if you want minimum damage. I shoot the gamepoints, they expand some, but not explosive like hollow points. 

I do have a savage 22 mag over 20 ga, but it has a crappy sight that moves too much. I will have to do something about it.


----------



## Chrome steel

Gigantopithecus said:


> I use my Ruger 22 mag. Shotguns are too easy and I don't own a 22 lr, just magnums. CCI makes a solid bullet that does not expand if you want minimum damage. I shoot the gamepoints, they expand some, but not explosive like hollow points.
> 
> I do have a savage 22 mag over 20 ga, but it has a crappy sight that moves too much. I will have to do something about it.


I also use a 22 mag and agree if going this route a solid bullet is the only way to go. I like my mag for its flatter trajectory, and more power for those unexpected guest that may appear. (coyote) Usually the exit hole is slightly bigger, If I cant get a good head shot I have no problems shooting body.
I just cant stand biting into a pellet.


----------



## junkman

I used to use a .22 hornet on them head shot only!!!!!


----------



## swmmark

I use a scoped Ruger 10/22 and take head shots. I miss some, but that's hunting. I figure it makes me a better shot, at least that's what I keep telling myself:lol:, lol. I am planning on getting a .17 cal soon and handing the Ruger over to my son.


----------



## jayzbird

The gun that I have taken most of my squirrels with is a Ruger Single Six .22 revolver. Since I really don't target squirrels specifically I usually always have it on me out in the field and get a occasional shot here and the at a bushytail.


----------



## DocHoliday

I recently switched from a 12ga to a 28ga and like that much better. I like the #6 3/4oz heavy loads when the leaves are on the trees and use a scoped bolt action 22 when they are down.


----------



## TrekJeff

I love my 17 hmr with the 3x9x50 tasco...I call it my "Squirlanator" That scope makes thier heads look like beach balls....the round makes the heads look like...well, use your imagination.


----------



## bassdisaster

1st off Id have to say Head shot or no shot, when I was a teen my cousin's and I would go hunting and have a competition, most taken by head shot Win's, if not in the head it didn't count! 
I had a Over under 22 & 410, dad would only give me a few shells so I had to make em count, no scope, Oh the good old days!
Now I have a Thompson Center 22Classic simply the best Ive ever owned in accuracy and reliability, nicely balanced just easy to hold and aim.
But the best I ever shot was a 22 rifel my dad still has (it'll be mine someday) I believe it's a Savage Manlicher/full length stock and 15 shot tube mag, this gun would put all 15 in the same hole. 
We used to go to the Turkey shoot at the Howard City Conversation club every year, and I'd win BBQ Chickens shooting 1 hole groups on the 22 range with this gun as a kid but it weighed a ton and was not top choice for a youngster in the woods!
All that matters is your happy with the weapon of choice, I like head shot's with a 22lr cause there is no wasted meat and they are easier to clean that way!

BD


----------



## GIDEON

Through the season I will use a wide variety of guns. Most of the time it is just because I want to take a particular gun out and shoot it. My -go to- or favorites are a Model 12, 20 Ga. or a Winchester model 42


----------



## cross3700

Marlin 795 w/ 4x32 scope...works every time.


----------



## woodie slayer

i have a 4:10 with a very tight choke .i use 2 1/2 in. shells with #4 shot.i try and aim about 2 inches in front of the squirels nose and that way i don't get many shot in the body.so far this year i am 7 for 7 that i have shot at..late season i use my ruger 10/22,but right now the acorns are falling and i'm shooting most on the ground..


----------



## wartfroggy

Most of the time, it is the .17HMR. I love taking a head shot at 100 yds. You can pick them off the next ridge. That is mostly if I am still hunting or going to do some sitting. If I know I will be walking most of it and will be shooting at running squirels, then usually the 20 guage with #4 high brass. You can punch through the leaves and knock them out of the branches.


----------



## bowhunter1670

ESOX said:


> Savage model 24. .22lr on top, 20ga. on the bottom. Very handy. I am so happy with my Mueller scope on my .17 I am thinking about trying a Mueller Quick Shot on the combo gun.
> http://muelleroptics.com/category/products/mueller-scopes/shotgun-scopes


 The savage model 24 is the coolest thing ive ever heard of, after reading ur post i googled it to better understand and to see if u meant what i thought u did, turns out u did, i have never heard of this before where can i find one?


----------



## fr3db3ar

22LR for me. CCI SV out of my 10/22 or the Savage MKII FV. I tried the Mach 2 yesterday but you only have to be a little bit off to lose the whole front end of the squirrel......ask me how I know 

I don't like picking shot and I like making head shots.


----------



## Frantz

Ruger 10/22 or the .22 mag Rem 597. Mostly because the few opportunities when I do hunt them, I sit on my butt and sleep and pick them off when they roam around, so time is on my side. Also I am not a fan of picking shot out of anything.


----------



## trailhead_mercantile

17 hmr. Super accurate but if you do miss the head and still hit the squirrel say goodbye to that half of the meat.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7

just got it a month ago but having fun popping beedy eyes peekin at me


1976 H&R 676 .22 conversion with a 12" barrel


----------



## basshunter125

Cpt.Chaos said:


> I like my Remington Vantage 1200 air rifle (.177 pellts,made by Crossman) for close shots, a .410 is nice when they are in the tree tops and .22 lr is next.


Remington vantage all the way!!!


=BASS


----------



## Hunter333

Wondering.... .204 centerfire Savage "too much" given a head shot is taken? I know, 100 opinions out there.... How much "trouble" does one have to deal with hitting a head shot?


----------



## junkman

Hunter333 said:


> Wondering.... .204 centerfire Savage "too much" given a head shot is taken? I know, 100 opinions out there.... How much "trouble" does one have to deal with hitting a head shot?


 No trouble at all as long as you are proficiant with it.I used a .22 hornet for a long time strictly head shot because if you body shot them they got blown in half.


----------



## Hunter333

Profecient, without a doubt. Would not take above ground shots but on the ground, I wouldnt hesitate to shoot out to 100 yards. I say 100 but maybe that is a bit much as knowing what is around the target is of utmost importance and seeing things through trees/bushes/downed branches, etc. can be tough.


----------



## Brianjvo

Using a Winchester single shot 20 gauge with a full choke. Anything past about 30 yards is wounded if not missed completely. Maybe because I haven't been hunting in 25 years, not sure. 

Looking into a 22lr with subsonic ammo. Not sure what the range is on the subs, but if they don't work out for me I will switch to standard 22lr rounds. I thought about a .17 but after watching some videos on them I changed my mind. Seems it would destroy alot of meat.


----------



## MIVet

.22 for reds - no exception - head only, unless they are causing damage/nuisence
12 ga for grey/fox
If wife comes along she carries the .22 and I'll use the 12 ga. Not hard to remove the shot when cleaning.


----------



## 88luneke

.22 open sights (so old its not tapped for a scope haha)

.22/410 Savage 24 - these guns are fun/expensive to shoot, therefore I hope for a ground shot to save some money :lol:

Mossberg bolt-action 410 -- looks almost identical to the one previously posted


----------



## thelastlemming

I love collecting/shooting .22's but usually hunt with a Sako M78 with an old 4x Leupold. It was left to me by an Uncle that took me on my first small game hunts.


----------



## HAFSHOO

22/410 savage over and under.


----------



## Patman75

NEF single shot 17hmr or .177 gamo big cat.

When hunting with my Dad (he uses a 22 semi auto) it is 2 points for a head shot and 1 point for a kill. Loser has to clean them.


----------

